# Hookworms



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Erin was rescued 7 months ago her bio stated she'd been treated for hookworms. The rescue advised us to have the vet recheck her within a few months. We had Erin checked last Thursday and sure enough she came up with hookworms. The vet prescribed Pancur for three days. 

Our yard is basically cement except for a small patch which has some hedges. She did get into these hedges about three weeks ago with the onset of warm weather. Our previous shepherds occasionally dove through the hedges but never had hookworms. When Erin relieves herself in the yard we clean up immediately and I hose the yard with a mixture of bleach to disinfect the area. The vet prescribed Pancur for three days. 

Has anyone else ever dealt with hookworms? Are they something that will recur because of initial infestation? I did research the internet but found some conflicting opions in regard to reinfestation. Thanks!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Hooks can be tough to get rid of and are very easy to reinfect as all they have to do is walk on an infected area. Be sure to ask the vet when you should bring in a recheck fecal, and be sure to actually do it.


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you for your response! The vet requested her back in 3 weekswhich is May 19th I have always complied with follow up visits. I did mention to the vet I hose down the area with bleach and he said that was an excellant way to surpress contamination. This is my first exerience with any type of internal parasite.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

when you start her on her H/W meds for the year, ask your vet about Interceptor. I believe it has the properties against hook and whipworms too. Both are very "hardy" and can be difficult to rid from your yard/grounds once you have them.


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks "gsdmi" Interceptor is exactly what our vet prescribed! On May 19th Erin goes back for a recheck I hope the "Pancur" and Interceptor did the trick.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

One of my rescues came with hookworms and Giardia. The medications took care of the worms and cleaning up really good where they pooped. They never have had them again *touch wood*


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

gsdmi said:


> *when you start her on her H/W meds for the year*, ask your vet about Interceptor.


I now give Gunner Sentinel year round. I learned the hard way that they can be infested in colder weather. 
Gunner was treated for hookworms in January of last year.
After he pooped, I scooped it up and sprayed the area with bleach to prevent re-infestation.
I thought it was like flea and tick meds and only needed to give them during warm weather. Live and learn.


----------

